# Kitchen tools



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I never worked in a ships galley (cooking the blackpan as farmer on the 12-4 does not count) but with various nationalities as cooks I picked up some interesting recipes.
When we were flagged out and the crew came from PRC I watched the cook using as his main tool, a cleaver. He used it for a multitude of tasks and was very versatile with it.
Got to get one of these I promised myself.
Although I have good quality knives in our kitchen (Hankel's)I bought one of these cleavers and I have to admit they are great to use once you get the hang of them. One I got was stainless steel from China (where else) and besides all else it keeps its edge well.
Would recommend it to all our members that like to cook.


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

I bought one in hk on my first trip on a bluie after watching the chef using his and kept it for year,s left it in my mothers house but when they moved never saw it again, pity it was so useful


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Got mine in Dubai years ago, very useful bit of kit especially for when you want a straight thin cut through large items the body of the cleaver acts as a guide.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Most of the knife manfacturers make a tool similiar,but better designed often with a Granton like edge,but the best ones i`ve had have come from chinese supermarkets where they`re still made from carbon steel and take an edge like a razor.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are wondering why I should have had to buy more than one,it`s because chefs keep nicking `em!I have lost more than a blind knife thrower.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Why doesn't the blind knife thrower's assistant give them back I wonder?


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I took lakercapt,s advice and today two were delivered(one for the blind knife thrower).Probably Chinese made but they seem decent quality and only cost me £6 for the pair including delivery!The brand name is Cerbara.Havn,t used it yet but it certainly is different to holding a knife..maybe a bit of practice required before fast chopping as I don,t want to lose any fingers.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

John I`ve always held mine not so much by the handle,but further down towards the blade.Mind it take a while for the callous to build up!


----------



## geoffakelly (Oct 20, 2004)

Anyone who needs a top quality excellent knife look no further than global knives..They are not cheap but i have not worked with better...


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

you and our kid,who swears by them,I can`t get them to keep their edge despite having one of their own ceramic`steels`


----------



## geoffakelly (Oct 20, 2004)

alan ward said:


> you and our kid,who swears by them,I can`t get them to keep their edge despite having one of their own ceramic`steels`


Look for a old steel that has been worn down over the years...I got mine from a flea market..(try ebay) as the new steels are too harsh and ceramic ones are just crap (no bite) The older the better...


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

A cleaver is an excellent tool, I have one of the can-rust steel ones from a chinese supermarket and if I am allowed to cook, I use it for almost every cutting task. I then oil it, and Christine hides it. Every knife she uses has a bent point from levering things, and to use a phrase from my past you could ride bare ****d to town on it. I sharpen them, and she cuts herself, yet she is capable (and does) the most intricate and delicate needlework and leather work. Strange.


----------

